# Hand Saw screws



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm in the middle of making a new handle for my grandpa's Craftsman miter box saw. The saw cuts well but the handle is terrible hollow black plastic with machine screws holding it on.

I'm making a new handle out of cherry (pattern from here) and was looking for some saw nuts that were a reasonable price. This isn't a fancy heavy or brass backed saw so I didn't want to pay $5 per set of screws. 

Lo and behold, Amazon has some from Great Neck that I got in the mail yesterday that seem like they'll be just what I needed, and only $5 for a 10 pack. 

Anyhow, thought that the screws in particular might be of interest. I'll get some pictures up once I finish the handle.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the links, espcially the handle template one. I need to make one for an old dovetail blade I have. Good intel.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Cant wait to see the finished project.
And thank you for the link on the templats..:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Gilgaron hope you don't mind me saying this and if you know it feel free to disregard any thing I say.Every saw has a face side,that's the side that's always presented to any one looking at a saw.

With the handle in your right hand and the plate facing you, you should be able to read any etching on it, if there is any left, and see any medallion on the handle.
The slot in the screw goes on the back side and the square cup end facing you.

Over time I have found that if the head of the screw is heavy enough I like to sink it into the handle and then sand the handle and the screw off flush gives it that sort of look that the split screws have but that's a personal taste thing good luck with it. Billy .


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

So here is the finished job! At top we have the original handle, in the middle is the saw with the new handle made of cherry with the new steel saw nuts, and on the bottom is my grandpa's other back saw, just for fun, a Pennsylvania Saw Co No 79.

Taking the picture made me realize I ought to clean the saw plate better now that it is a little prettier.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Awesome, nicely done, am in the process of doing one too.:thumbsup:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice looking saws.

And thanks for the links. I have an old Harvey Peace that I am trying to get back in shape and am missing one screw.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm glad I saw those!


----------

